# HELP NEEDED MODEL Y BATTERY DAMAGED NEED REPLACEMENT



## Kfpm88 (25 d ago)

Hi tesla owners! I have myself a 2021 tesla model y. Its a 2021 long range. I did not know my insurance was cancelled and we hit something on.the road. Tore the battery in the center. We have decided to have a friend replace it for us with a used battery (because of its super expensive price) and I need to know if anyone knows what kind of battery will fit on it. My part number is 1104422-00-w 
The battery we found is 1104422-00-m anyone know if it will work?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I don't think it works that way. I believe most part in a Tesla has to be "paired" to the car by Tesla. You may not have a choice but to go through Tesla. Maybe others on this forum have a different take?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow, there is a lot to unpack here (pun not intended).









Tesla Model 3 Long Range Battery Module Pack 75KWH AWD 1104422-00-W | eBay


Programming might be required. Free local pickup.



www.ebay.com





Call the number next to "Call to verify fitment". They see these batteries every day, and they might know if an M variant might fit. Also, the link above is a W model, and might be priced better than the one you found if you consider shipping. It's the shipping that will get you!

One thing you should consider is replacing the battery with one at that price might get you one in worse condition than the battery in yours in terms of degredation. And Tesla might cut off your supercharging until you have the car re-certified by Tesla.

Another consideration is...did you ask Tesla yet if the battery pack is fine to use? It has a shield on the bottom, and there might be no damage beyond that outer layer. You might be fine just leaving it that way. They might not demand that it be in perfect condition, because with the battery being underneath it's going to be hit by things eventually.


----------

